# Part Time Employees Bank Holiday Entitlements?



## Aoileen (11 Apr 2009)

We have a bit of a mess in work at the moment regarding entitlements to public/bank holiday leave for part time employees.  I have listed the 3 senarios below and would appreciate any advice.

*Employee 1:*  Works 3 day week: Monday, Thursday, Friday

This employee has informed the office he is entitled to a day off in lieu of St. Patricks day which was a Tuesday, even though he never works on Tuesdays

*Employee 2:*  Works 3 day week: Monday, Tuesday, Thursday

This employee has informed the office he is entitled to a day off in lieu of Good Friday, even though he never works on Fridays

*Employee 3:*  Works 4 day week: Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday

This employee has informed the office he is entitled to a day off in lieu of Good Friday, even though he never works on Fridays

Staff of only 7 so no HR department.  The boss is one of the employees listed above, beleives he is entitled to a day off, and is puzzled why full time staff are challenging him on it so no help there either.

Full time staff feel that this precedence should not be set.  If it was and somebody new started part time in the future, and Monday _was not_ one of their set days, then this would mean they would be entitled to an additional 6/7 days leave per year in lieu of bank/public holidays........surely this is not right?


----------



## patftrears (11 Apr 2009)

Aoileen said:


> *Employee 1:*  Works 3 day week: Monday, Thursday, Friday
> This employee has informed the office he is entitled to a day off in lieu of St. Patricks day which was a Tuesday, even though he never works on Tuesdays


He is wrong.
He is entitled to 1/5 of his weekly pay, no time off.



Aoileen said:


> *Employee 2:*  Works 3 day week: Monday, Tuesday, Thursday
> This employee has informed the office he is entitled to a day off in lieu of Good Friday, even though he never works on Fridays


He is wrong.
Nobody is entitled to good Friday off unless it is in their contract.
Good Friday is NOT a public holiday.



Aoileen said:


> *Employee 3:*  Works 4 day week: Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday
> This employee has informed the office he is entitled to a day off in lieu of Good Friday, even though he never works on Fridays


He is wrong.
Nobody is entitled to good Friday off unless it is in their contract.
Good Friday is NOT a public holiday.

all on citizens information, your staff are fools


----------

